# Derby,jacobean house.



## johno23 (Jul 9, 2009)

After careful observation,some urbex blarney with some workmen and a unique chance we managed to gain an access all areas pass to this wonderful historic old building.
The team consisted of Johno23,Drama Queen&Timewarp.

This was Derby`s first brick building built in 1611 and was the home of the wealthy local land owning family of Gisbournes,many of whom held important office in old Derby town in various roles.It was originally five gables wide and had extensive grounds to the rear,however three of these gables were demolished in 1885 to make way for the street at the side of the first picture,namely Becket Street,they were even demolishing things in those days for no good reason,no change there then

It is reportedly one of the most haunted buildings within the city of Derby with fourteen documented ghosts.
As seasoned explorers we are not easily scared and entered with the usual scepticism.Although we did not actually see anything we did experience some very strange happenings which we could not explain,which added to the mystery of the explore.

The building has latterly been used as a restaurant,but it has been empty for well over a year now after the proprietor walked away leaving everything due to the recession.It has had many uses over the years and is currently undergoing restoration to be reopened in the near future,no doubt as another pub.

Some four hours and 700 plus photos later we emerged very pleased indeed.Here is a mere sample of the photos.





A front exterior view.




Many of the original interior features remain,many a roaring coal fire here.




Original wood panelling and windows.




A unique Jacobean window catch.




One of the original arches,spoilt by a liberal coating of gloss paint.




The grand central staircase,scene of strange happenings




Part of the ancient cellars,a large part of the cellars were lost to demolition in 1885,Damn them I love cellars.




Original staircase to servants quarters,this turned out to be the most interesting,unique and spooky part of the building.




This strange original beam arrangement supporting the roof.




Craftsmanship of nearly 400 years ago.




Another interior roof shot,NO tin,plastic or glass here,thankfully




A view out on to front balcony,I wonder who has stood out here in years gone by




Abandoned staff room,once one of the servants bedrooms.




One of my favourite shots of the day.




A similar shot showing original jacobean window.




Amongst the attic junk,a souvenir of its recent uses in the last few years.




Once busy kitchen,currently in retirement.




A moody window in kitchen area.




Roof shot showing old original chimneys of which there were many.




Ancient rooftops,built to last in those days.

A very enjoyable few hours and a feeling of a job well done indeed,nice old place


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 9, 2009)

Scene of strange happenings???? You CAN'T leave it at that.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jul 9, 2009)

great pictures


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice photo's really like the one of the cellar stairs - they have sen some use over the years - the stories they could tell eh - nice one.


----------



## the harvester (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice pics of the place, never been here but passed it loads of times, as I have now moved away from Derby. The place was last owned by a couple that sold a local house a few years ago and put all their effot and time into this place, I know this as they sold their house to me and my then partner!!


----------



## The_Revolution (Jul 9, 2009)

I once got thrown out of that bar for drinking wine in an uncouth manner….


----------



## Krypton (Jul 9, 2009)

I think you should go back again, or put some more photos on. I think theres a lot more than them photos.


----------



## zimbob (Jul 9, 2009)

The_Revolution;125836... drinking wine in an uncouth manner….:o[/QUOTE said:


> Tis the best way to drink it


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great capture there fella,Rev,your so uncouth!!!Wine is not to be drank from the kneck of the bottle ok.


----------



## johno23 (Jul 9, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> great pictures


Thanks for that


tbkscott said:


> Nice photo's really like the one of the cellar stairs - they have sen some use over the years - the stories they could tell eh - nice one.


These are the stairs to the third floor which used to be the servants quarters,taken from above looking down,as you say they could tell a few stories over the years.


The_Revolution said:


> I once got thrown out of that bar for drinking wine in an uncouth manner….


yes you had to behave in there,it was far too posh and expensive for me anyway


Krypton said:


> I think you should go back again, or put some more photos on. I think theres a lot more than them photos.


Indeed,there are many more photos,approx 700 in total,just tried to illustrate it in as concise manner as possible


the harvester said:


> Nice pics of the place, never been here but passed it loads of times, as I have now moved away from Derby. The place was last owned by a couple that sold a local house a few years ago and put all their effot and time into this place, I know this as they sold their house to me and my then partner!!


It was a shame it became a casualty of the recession and has lain unused,I hear plans are now afoot to reopen it again soon.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, fantastic building...a real favourite era of mine. Gorgeous details remaining too...love the window latch.
Please do tell about the strange happenings! 
Lovely pics, Johno.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 9, 2009)

Well done for blagging a visit in there and getting some pics


----------



## johno23 (Jul 9, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Wow, fantastic building...a real favourite era of mine. Gorgeous details remaining too...love the window latch.
> Please do tell about the strange happenings!
> Lovely pics, Johno.



Many thanksAs regards the strange happenings,whatever your beliefs we experienced things that we could not explain and it certainly made us think a little differently
Firstly it was a completely empty building apart from us,mid evening and abandoned for quite some time.

Footsteps on the third floor first attracted our attention along with a womans voice calling out what apppeared to be a name(not clear),followed by a rush of air on the main staircase and the smell of beautiful apple blossom perfume.We went to the third floor which was once the servants quarters and after an extensive search found no one.We entered a small room full of junk which made our ears whistle and had to come out again quickly.The door slammed hard behind us and despite it having NO lock whatsoever 
we could not reopen that door.(we later learned that a servant had hung himself in this room many years ago).Further to this we heard pots jingling,bumps,thuds etc.

We have been in far spookier places and it made for a more unique and mysterious explore and we are now perhaps not so sceptical about such things.



Kaputnik said:


> Well done for blagging a visit in there and getting some pics


Thanks mate,it was well worth the effort


----------



## james.s (Jul 10, 2009)

That place sounds amazing, are you pulling my leg about the ghosts and shiz?


----------



## johno23 (Jul 10, 2009)

james.s said:


> That place sounds amazing, are you pulling my leg about the ghosts and shiz?



No mate,I reported it as it actually happened to us.We did not take the reports too seriously beforehand,but it certainly made us think and changed our outlook a little.We tried to find a logical explanation for the happenings,but could not, so make of it what you will


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 10, 2009)

Lovely olf building, great to see that it has'nt been mucked around with


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 10, 2009)

woh wot a story, sounds like one hell of a place, doesnt look like its not too long been left.
wheres the report on this cud u out a link please?
good story


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for relating the strange heebijeebiness, John. I've had some similar things happen to me in various places, including a very old pub I once worked in...footsteps on the stairs, a shadow behind me and the feeling of someone breathing on the back of my neck, when I was totally alone in the building and prepping up before opening time. And that wasn't the scary one!


----------



## ambergate_andy (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow love this, love original features. Never noticed this building before, and I lived in derby 24 years!. Would love to of gone in with you, any more visits planned?


----------



## RichardH (Jul 10, 2009)

Fascinating report about a building that I've been past several times. There is an extra _frisson_ involved in reading a report about a building that you have personal knowledge of (as opposed to a report about a building you've never heard of, let alone seen).

Interesting to read about the strange goings on. I've had one or two similar experiences myself. Of course, my professional scepticism tends to leak into my private avocations ("Today is Friday, you say? On what evidence do you base that proposition?"), so all this does not sit well with me. I'm just an ambulatory mass of contradictions.


----------



## thompski (Jul 11, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about its future, my now former boss is due to become head chef here when it reopens soon


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 11, 2009)

RichardH said:


> ...all this does not sit well with me. I'm just an ambulatory mass of contradictions.



Um, know what you mean. It always surprises me when I remember the experiences I've had, such as being woken up by something scrabbling up my bed or being yanked out of it by my arms. Scary stuff which I'd rather forget...and it doesn't help that other former occupants of the same building have told me of their experiences since.


----------



## Trudger (Jul 12, 2009)

johno23 said:


> We have been in far spookier places and it made for a more unique and mysterious explore and we are now perhaps not so sceptical about such things.



Spookier places?? I would have thought this was spooky enough for anyone !
I'd love to explore somewhere 'haunted' but would probably crap myself as soon as anything happened 

T


----------

